# Medicare - Can anyone help



## sus008 (Feb 6, 2012)

Can anyone help me with CO-237?  I seem to be getting this all of a sudden on 99212, 99213, 99214


----------



## btadlock1 (Feb 6, 2012)

sus008 said:


> Can anyone help me with CO-237?  I seem to be getting this all of a sudden on 99212, 99213, 99214




This is how it's defined (https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=203412):

Legislated/Regulatory Penalty. At least one Remark Code must be provided (may be comprised of either the NCPDP Reject Reason Code, or Remittance Advice Remark Code that is not an ALERT.)
Start: 06/05/2011

Don't know what that means, though...


----------



## sus008 (Feb 7, 2012)

No I don't know and when I call I can't find anyone to tell me.  Help!


----------



## ejlehman (Feb 7, 2012)

I would call Medicare or check the website.  If the denial is unclear, always call.  Never hurts and you could find out in one shot the reason for denial and what you need to do to correct it.


----------



## sheilatrissel (Mar 9, 2012)

*any answer*

did anybody try to call medicare and find out, we just got some rejection with same code?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 9, 2012)

you need to see what the remark code is.. do you see any MA or MAO codes on your RA?


----------



## Salemcoder (Apr 16, 2012)

I think that is the reason code to describe that the 1% penalty for not making the e-prescribe quota (in 2011) being deducted from 2012 reimbursement.


----------



## Sharon CPC CEMC (Apr 19, 2012)

Cardiocoder is correct. The physician needed to submit the appropriate E-prescribe reporting code at least 10 times during the first 6 months of 2011. If this wasn't done the physician needed to provide Medicare with required hardship information to show why they should not be penalized. 

There is nothing you can do for the penalty you receive this year. To avoid the penalty for next year make sure the physician is reporting the required amount of E prescribe reporting codes during the first 6 months of 2012. I believe the penalty amount goes up each year to encourage everybody to use E-prescribe. I hope this information helps! Good luck 

Sharon

Here is the Medicare link for additional information

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Quality...ssessment-Instruments/ERxIncentive/index.html


----------



## ABridgman (Jan 29, 2015)

All of a sudden, I am seeing CO-237 taken on 2015 ERA's and I have no idea why...


----------



## diaznp (Feb 2, 2015)

*CO 237 still appearing in 2015*

I'm also seeing the same code, CO 237. We are a multi-provider office, each person bills under themselves, so why would a therapist be penalized for not using e-prescribe when they don't prescribe medications?

We now are down to one provider that prescribes, he works one day a week, and I believe he does use e-prescribe, however please correct me if I'm mistaken, there are some schedule drugs that cannot be e-prescribed right?


----------

